# كورسات طالب الميكاترونكس



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة والاخوات في منتدي المهندسين العرب الذي دائمأ عرفناه متميزأ مرحبا بكم
عندي استفسار بسيط هل ممكن من اهل الخبرة توضيح الكورسات والمواد التي يجب تدريسها في الجامعات والكليات التي يدرس فيها طالب هندسة الميكاترونكس وشكرا...


----------



## moneebhamid (23 مارس 2010)

Electric Circuits Theory 1
Electric Circuits Theory 2
Electronics 1
Electronics 2
Engineering Mechanics
Engineering Drawing 1
Engineering Drawing 2
Computer Programming 1
Computer Programming 2
Strength of Materials
Engineering Materials
Thermodynamics
Electromagnetics
Control System
Signals, Spectra & Processing
Pneumatics Control & Design
Logic Circuit & Switching Theory
Electro-Pneumatics Control & Design
Electro-Hydraulics Control & Design
Hydraulics Control & Design
Power Electronics Motion Control & Sensorics
Programmable Logic Controller
Robotics Technology
Process Visualization and Monitoring
Modular Production System
Mechatronics System Design


----------



## bo-dm3h (26 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك ويكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد صبحى نوار (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ونا خد الكروسات فين


----------



## جي اي اس (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز مجاهد ..... بس ممكن مساعدة 
اني خريج هندسة ميكاترونكس من العراق وارغب في اكمال الدراسة في الخارج لكن اجد صعوبة في ايجاد القبول واي جامعة يوجد فيها هندسة ميكاترونكس 
وتحياتي لك اخي العزيز


----------



## المحجوب توتي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## صبرى عبد الحميد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## lotfi1 (5 يناير 2011)

merci


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 يناير 2011)

جي اي اس قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز مجاهد ..... بس ممكن مساعدة
> اني خريج هندسة ميكاترونكس من العراق وارغب في اكمال الدراسة في الخارج لكن اجد صعوبة في ايجاد القبول واي جامعة يوجد فيها هندسة ميكاترونكس
> وتحياتي لك اخي العزيز



طيب انا كيف اقدر اساعدك بي الضبط؟؟


----------



## أحمد سامي البسيوني (26 مايو 2022)

لو عاوز دورات يا هندسة بالعربي
هتلاقي موقع اسمه إدراك








إدراك: دورات باللغة العربية عبر الإنترنت


إدراك هي منصة إلكترونية عربية للمساقات الجماعية مفتوحة المصادر (MOOCs). تم تأسيس إدراك بمبادرة من مؤسسة الملكة رانيا للتعليم والتنمية والتي تحرص على بذل كافة الجهود والمساعي للمساهمة في وضع العالم العربي في المقدمة في مجال التربية والتعليم كونهما حجر الأساس لتطور وازدهار الشعوب.




www.edraak.org




هتلاقي فيه مساقين يعني كورسين اسماءهم

*أساسيات برمجة الاردوينو ومشاريعه العملية





المساق | AR101 | إدراك







courses.edraak.org





صناعة الروبوتات*





المساق | RM100 | إدراك







courses.edraak.org




الاتنين للبشمهندس محمود نادر

اللينكات هتشتغل معاك بعد التسجيل بعد ما تسجل في الموقع

لو عاوز كمان فيه موقع اسمه رواق








المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح


رواق - المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح




www.rwaq.org





فيه دورات مفيدة
تصميم وبرمجة الدوائر الالكترونية باستخدام أردوينو​








تصميم وبرمجة الدوائر الالكترونية باستخدام أردوينو


رواق - المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح -تصميم وبرمجة الدوائر الالكترونية باستخدام أردوينو - في هذه المادة سنتعلم كيف نستخدم اللوحة الإلكترونية الأكثرة شهره في العالم (Arduino)، لن نتعلم كيف نستخدمها بل سنتعلم كيف تبنى الدوائر الالكترونية التي يستخدم فيها الأردوينو. سيكون اسلوب التعلم هو التعلم من...




www.rwaq.org




التصميم الميكانيكي في هندسة الروبوت​








التصميم الميكانيكي في هندسة الروبوت


رواق - المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح -التصميم الميكانيكي في هندسة الروبوت - في هذه المادة سنتعلم كيفية تصميم الهياكل الميكانيكية للروبوتات بمعنى أننا سنتعلم كيف نقوم بتصميم هندسي ميكانيكي لكي يقوم الروبوت بعمل أمر معين بشكل دقيق سنتعلم كيف نقوم بتصميم التروس وحركة التروس الدائرية والتروس...




www.rwaq.org




الاتنين للبشمهندس وسام منشي

برضه اللينكات هتشتغل معاك بعد ما تسجل



وقيه كرسات تانية ممكن تكون مفيدة

تصميم ومحاكاة خوارزميات التحكم بالذراع الروبوتية​








تصميم ومحاكاة خوارزميات التحكم بالذراع الروبوتية


رواق - المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح -تصميم ومحاكاة خوارزميات التحكم بالذراع الروبوتية - Design and simulate control algorithms of manipulator المادة مؤلفة من سبع محاضرات ، سيتم رفع محاضرة كل ثلاثة أسابيع. تشرح المادة بطريقة عملية كيفية تحليل وتصميم واختبار نظم التحكم الخاصة بالأذرع الروبوتية...




www.rwaq.org





وفيه تلات كورسات مع بعض
IEEE SSCS AlexSC Embedded​








IEEE SSCS AlexSC Embedded Systems Diploma : 101 - Logic Design


رواق - المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح -IEEE SSCS AlexSC Embedded Systems Diploma : 101 - Logic Design - هي بداية انطلاق دبلومة النُظُم المُدمجة والتعريف بها وبمقرراتها و أيضاً تحتوي علي أول مُقرّر من الثمانِ مقررات وهو أساسيات تصميم المنطق الحاسوبي.




www.rwaq.org












IEEE SSCS Embedded Systems Diploma : 102 - Computer Architecture


رواق - المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح -IEEE SSCS Embedded Systems Diploma : 102 - Computer Architecture - عوْداً حميداً !أهلاً ومرحباً بكم في ثاني مواد دبلومة النُظُم المُدمجة الستّة وهو Computer Architecture . هيّا بنا لنُكمل مسيرتنا العلمية الغنيّة !




www.rwaq.org












IEEE SSCS Embedded Systems Diploma : 103 - C Language Programming - Part 1


رواق - المنصة العربية للتعليم المفتوح -IEEE SSCS Embedded Systems Diploma : 103 - C Language Programming - Part 1 - أهلاً بكم دوماً !تتعلمون إن شاء الله في هذه المادة الثالثة ضمن سلسلة دبلومة النظم المدمجة لـ SSCS قواعد ومبادئ البرمجة بشكلٍ عام و للغة الـ C بشكل خاص وميزاتها الفريدة التي جعلتها...




www.rwaq.org






وكالعادة اللينكات هتشتغل معاك بغد التسجيل

وممكن تزور هذا الموقع





تيرا كورسيز | كورسات مجانية اون لاين معتمدة


افضل موقع كورسات اونلاين مجانى يمنحك شهادة معتمدة، يتيح لك مسارات تعليمية تناسب سوق العمل ويرشح لك فرص العمل التى تناسب تخصصك




teracourses.com




وسجل فيه


هتلاقي قنوات ومواد على اليوتيوب مش محتاجة تسجيل
المقررات المفتوحة - Open Courses


https://www.youtube.com/c/kkudl/playlists


وقناة دكتور لطفي الشريف


https://www.youtube.com/c/LutfiAlSharif/playlists


والبشمهندس حسام عرفة


https://www.youtube.com/c/arafamicrosystems/playlists


ومشاريع هنا




و Eletorial


https://www.youtube.com/c/EletorialGP/playlists


والبشمهندس إبراهيم عماد


https://www.youtube.com/c/IbrahimEmadAcademy/playlists



أما بقى المعلم بتاع اللينكس والراسبيريباي
فهو البشمهندس أحمد العرباوي
هو عنده أربعة كورسات ده أهمهم




ده كدة الفيديوهات اللي بالعربي



الفيديوهات اللي بالإنجليزي

منها الفيديوهات بتاعت بشمهندس حسام فتحي (مهمة جدا)


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2xuqZ79DphZSUcRz6ULyfg/videos


بس ابدأ من الفيديو الرابع

وفيه قنوات عن ليبركاد
Gary Fox




practical open source


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-gB3d1jFrsiJ5oEKyJlwzA



وفي قنوات عن فريكاد


https://www.youtube.com/c/FreeCADAcademy



أرجو أن تكون استفدت وشكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

